# Brand new kato won't run!



## Blade3562 (Mar 13, 2012)

So I bought 4 kato locos. Just wanting to use the 3 norfolks for the moment but #2591 won't run or even turn on at full power. Numbers 2599 and 2618 run great and tandem perfectly. It seem that the wheels on 2591 just slide around like a dummy, but the gears move, its like the trucks do not connect to the engine so no power transfer from rail to motor?

Also what's the deal with the little extra parts? Lol


----------



## powersteamguy1790 (Mar 26, 2012)

Did you buy these locomotives on EBay?


----------



## Blade3562 (Mar 13, 2012)

Yes, but from an actual store doing consignments had great luck before. The trains were never out of box before.

Just removed the trucks and it looks like the driveshafts were installed backwards?! Er what! Now how do I realign the tiny copper piece in the truck?

Also has a high patched squeal compared to the others


----------



## JohnAP (May 4, 2011)

Blade,

Google Kato N scale whatever locomotive it is parts diagram. The extra bag of parts are usualy detail parts and/or the trip pins for the couplers.


----------



## Blade3562 (Mar 13, 2012)

Located this when it first didn't run. The shafts were wrong somehow! But I'm afraid I damaged the truck copper portions during the fix. It runs just like the others the copper just has a slight bend on the rear truck. Also the one couple was broken :/ guess I'll call Kato on Monday and ask hobby shop is closed. He may have an extra short coupler.

All three run great in tandem but 2618 is a monster waiting to be tamed. It also has yellow front lights vs the other two with bright whites. It's a great lead, and 2591 may run a shorter run for a while. I may not need DCC haha.

I think I am technically covered under warranty but if I have to pay ill send it in anyways what's $30 in the long run anyways for hours of enjoyment!

Anyone want to trade for CSX SD70ACe 4838 while I'm looking at the trains it is brand new never run as well. Looking for only Norfolk Southerns, plus not an ACe fan only the Ms


----------



## Blade3562 (Mar 13, 2012)

Well he will accept a return I feel bad so I am going to call Kato Monday and ask about warranty repairs and such. He said he never had them out to test them even. Everything works great on 2599 and 2618. Then against my better judgement I tested CSX 4838 and it has a weird pickup issue. It will only run if you apply a slight downforce to the engine. The track does seem to be slightly dirty but I don't believe that is the case. Well CSX will be returned home 2591 may stay mine if I can see what Ma Kato has to say lol.


----------



## Blade3562 (Mar 13, 2012)

Progress before work. It runs, but is louder than a bat out of hell.

Here's 2618 how it should sound and run
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7IiQBE8-tFE

Here's 2591
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gr5jW5pRq50
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EZrEXq2eQ1k

2591, 2618, and 2599
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6hdQUnK5_Yc


----------



## Conductorjoe (Dec 1, 2011)

They sound "dry " to me. need some Labelle oil on the gears


----------



## Blade3562 (Mar 13, 2012)

Didn't think to lube em yet as they were pretty quiet, I will do that now. Will update them shortly.


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

Glad to here that you are getting your arm around the problem.


----------



## Blade3562 (Mar 13, 2012)

Turns out that Kato will most likely fix the loco! Lubed the others and they sound identical. Weird lol

Turns out I don't have a table big enough for the Kato M2 layout. May have to custom design a passing section on the curve instead of the straight. Do these locos handle inclines well? Just wondering .

Also sent CSX 4838 back tothe seller they should also fix it for him but I didn't want to risk damaging a second one.


----------

